# Matthew Mead's Church Covenant



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2008)

The following is from the memoir of Matthew Mead that appears in _The Sermons of Matthew Mead_, pp. xviii-xxi, and I thought it might be worth meditating upon in light of our own times:



> ...we find from the following entries in the Church Records of Stepney, in the handwriting of Mr. Mead, the apprehensions then entertained of a still darker day, and the spirit in which they sought to avert the impending danger.
> 
> 1679. Tuesday, March 9th, was kept a day of prayer in the church to prepare them for a solemn renewing of their covenant with God.
> 
> ...


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful stuff, Andrew. Another title I wish someone would reprint....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Wonderful stuff, Andrew. Another title I wish someone would reprint....



Yes, indeed. This came from the 1991 SDG reprint, but it is to be hoped that RHB will add it to the (lengthy) list of works worthy of 21st century republication.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful stuff, Andrew. Another title I wish someone would reprint....
> ...



Heh... well I won't be waiting for it. Just grabbed a copy for $21.40 used. (they seem to be very few out on the market, and not any that low anymore )


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2008)

I think you will enjoy it, Todd. It includes Mead's sermons on the future restoration of the Jews, as well as others, such as his farewell sermon. Cheers!


----------

